# "ως" και ομοιόπτωτοι προσδιορισμοί



## NicholasVOLVO (Apr 16, 2014)

Το σωστό είναι
...η εταιρεία ΑΒΓ τον συγχαίρει για την ανάδειξή του ως *κορυφαίου* σεφ για το 2013
ή 
...η εταιρεία ΑΒΓ τον συγχαίρει για την ανάδειξή του ως *κορυφαίος* σεφ για το 2013
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!
Νίκος


----------



## Palavra (Apr 16, 2014)

Καλώς όρισες :)

Όταν έχουμε ταυτοπροσωπία, το *ως* ακολουθείται από ονομαστική:


Η αφοσίωση που δείχνει στη δουλειά του ως κορυφαίος σεφ (αυτός είναι σεφ, αυτός δείχνει αφοσίωση)

Όταν έχουμε ετεροπροσωπία, το *ως* ακολουθείται από πτώση που συμφωνεί με αυτήν της αντωνυμίας που προηγείται:


η εταιρεία ΑΒΓ τον συγχαίρει για την ανάδειξή του ως κορυφαίου σεφ για το 2013


Η εταιρεία τον συγχαίρει αλλά εκείνος αναδείχθηκε κορυφαίος σεφ.

Στη δεύτερη πρότασή σου (_η εταιρεία ΑΒΓ τον συγχαίρει για την ανάδειξή του ως κορυφαίος σεφ για το 2013_) το νόημα είναι ότι «η εταιρεία, η οποία είναι κορυφαίος σεφ και με την ιδιότητά της αυτή, τον συγχαίρει για την ανάδειξή του».

Όταν έχεις και λίγο χρόνο, ρίξε και μια ματιά στην ενότητα FAQ για να σε βοηθήσει στη σύνταξη των τίτλων στις αναρτήσεις σου.


----------



## NicholasVOLVO (Apr 16, 2014)

Είμαι πραγματικά υποχρεωμένος! Χίλια Ευχαριστώ!

(Έκανα εγγραφή και διατύπωσα το ερώτημά μου με μεγάλη πίεση χρόνου, καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν έχω δώσει προσοχή σε κάποιους κανόνες για τους τίτλους θεμάτων, θα δώ τη σχετική ενότητα! Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!)


----------



## sarant (Apr 16, 2014)

Παλάβρα, εγώ μεν συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά ο Μπαμπινιώτης στο Λεξικό Δυσκολιών, θεωρεί σωστή τη φράση
"Προώθησα την ηλεκτρονική διασύνδεση των υπηρεσιών κατά τη θητεία μου ως υπουργού" (σελ. 996-7)


----------



## Earion (Apr 17, 2014)

Απίστευτο μου φαίνεται ...


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2014)

Ας πούμε ότι είναι κακό παράδειγμα: δεν είναι λίγες οι περιπτώσεις που έχουμε γενική πτώση στην περίπτωση της ταυτοπροσωπίας (παράδειγμα Λεξικού Δυσκολιών και πρώτο της pal) —λιγότερο οδυνηρό— ή ονομαστική πτώση στην περίπτωση του δεύτερου παραδείγματος — περισσότερο οδυνηρό (έτσι το νιώθω τουλάχιστον εγώ). 

Ας δούμε και μια καταχώρηση στο babiniotis.gr, που δεν πρέπει να έγινε με το χέρι του καθηγητή (δείτε και το _ντεμοντέ_).

Από Καρδίας με τον καθηγητή γλωσσολογίας Γιώργο Μπαμπινιώτη, για τα greeklish που επιλέγουν οι νέοι σήμερα, για το αν είναι «demode» η Αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα, για την ιστορία, το νόημα και τον πλούτο του ελληνικού λεξιλογίου. Ο Γιώργος Μπαμπινιώτης μιλάει για πρώτη φορά για την εμπειρία του ως Υπουργός Παιδείας, τις αντιδράσεις που προκάλεσαν κάποιες αποφάσεις του και τον πόλεμο που δέχτηκε θέλοντας να αλλάξει τον «Νόμο Διαμαντοπούλου».
http://www.babiniotis.gr/wmt/webpages/index.php?lid=1&pid=17&apprec=31

Μπορεί να είναι ταυτοπροσωπία, αλλά δεν μιλάει ως υπουργός, περιγράφει την εμπειρία του στη θέση του υπουργού. Άρα: «την εμπειρία του ως υπουργού παιδείας». Ή όχι;


----------



## Themis (Apr 17, 2014)

sarant said:


> θεωρεί σωστή τη φράση "Προώθησα την ηλεκτρονική διασύνδεση των υπηρεσιών κατά τη θητεία μου ως υπουργού" (σελ. 996-7)


Γιατί όχι; Πρόκειται νομίζω για τη δύσκολη περίπτωση, όπου η ταυτοπροσωπία και η ετεροπροσωπία τείνουν να συγχέονται επειδή το πραγματικό πρόσωπο που υποδηλώνεται είναι ίδιο και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. Αν πούμε "Κατά την υπουργική μου θητεία, έκανα το Α και το Β", μπορούμε εξίσου να πούμε ότι "Κατά τη θητεία μου _ως υπουργού_" (εμού ως υπουργού), έκανα το Α και το Β", αλλά _δεν_ μπορούμε να πούμε "Κατά τη θητεία μου _ως υπουργός_, έκανα το Α και το Β". Αν πούμε "ως υπουργός", αυτό θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά να συνδεθεί με το ρήμα της κύριας πρότασης (=έκανα ως υπουργός το Α και το Β κατά τη διάρκεια της θητείας μου).

Στο παράδειγμα του Μπαμπινιώτη, είναι νομίζω σαφές από την όλη φράση ότι έχουμε την περίπτωση της υπουργικής θητείας, της "θητείας μου ως υπουργού". Έναν δηλαδή επιρρηματικό προσδιορισμό που θα έπρεπε να μπορεί να μπεί και στην αρχή, και στη μέση, και στο τέλος, και εντός παρενθέσεων, οπότε τυπικά στέκει μόνο η ετεροπροσωπία. Από την άλλη είναι γεγονός ότι, αντίθετα από άλλες περιπτώσεις, δεν πάει αλλού κι αλλού το νόημα αν εννοήσουμε ταυτοπροσωπία. Απλώς, αντί "Κατά τη θητεία μου ως υπουργού, έκανα...", έχουμε "Έκανα ως υπουργός, κατά τη θητεία μου,...".

Το πιο ωραίο παράδειγμα είναι πάντως το παλάβρειο. Δείτε:
Η αφοσίωση που δείχνει στη δουλειά του ως κορυφαίος σεφ (αυτός είναι σεφ, αυτός δείχνει αφοσίωση)
Ας βάλουμε αντί του σεφ κάτι που να κλίνεται, οπότε έχουμε:
Η αφοσίωση που δείχνει στη δουλειά του ως κορυφαίος μάγειρος (αυτός είναι μάγειρος, αυτός δείχνει αφοσίωση)
Θαυμάσια. Ας υποθέσουμε όμως ότι δεν είναι κορυφαίος αλλά της σειράς:
Η αφοσίωση που δείχνει στη δουλειά του ως μάγειρος (αυτός είναι μάγειρος, αυτός δείχνει αφοσίωση)
Συντακτικά μια χαρά, είμαστε όμως απολύτως ικανοποιημένοι; Πού μας οδηγεί το νόημα; Σαν να υπαινίσσεται ότι το έχουν οι μάγειροι να είναι αφοσιωμένοι. Οπότε θα μπορούσε:
Η αφοσίωση που δείχνει στην κηπουρική ως μάγειρος (είπαμε, το έχουν οι μάγειροι να δείχνουν αφοσίωση παντός καιρού)
Επειδή όμως υπάρχουν άφθονες δουλειές και ο άντρας κάνει δυο δουλειές για να τα κονομήσει, το ρίχνει και επαγγελματικά στην κηπουρική. Οπότε ίσως:
Η αφοσίωση που δείχνει στη δουλειά του _ως κηπουρού_ δεν είναι ανάλογη εκείνης που δείχνει στη δουλειά του _ως μαγείρου_
:devil:


----------



## Earion (Apr 19, 2014)

Παρακολουθώ το σκεπτικό σου, Θέμη, αλλά όχι μέχρι το τέλος. Εκεί στο τρίτο προς τέταρτο βήμα, «δείχνει αφοσίωση στη δουλειά του ως μάγειρας», προφανώς θέλεις να πεις ότι υπάρχουν δύο δυνατές αναγνώσεις: 



δείχνει αφοσίωση στη δουλειά του, του μάγειρα (που η δουλειά του είναι να είναι μάγειρας)
δείχνει αφοσίωση στη δουλειά του (ανεπαίσθητη παύση, δηλαδή δείχνει αφοσίωση στη δουλειά, στην οποιαδήποτε δουλειά κάνει), γιατί είναι μάγειρας (!)
 
Εδώ είναι σαφές ότι έχουμε λογική ανακολουθία. Γι' αυτό και όταν διάβασα τη φράση δεν πήγε ο νους μου σε αυτή την εκδοχή. Επειδή όμως μπορεί να φταίει το παράδειγμα (αν στη θέση του «μάγειρας» βάζαμε «πρόσκοπος» ή «χριστιανός» ή «εργασιομανής», θα λειτουργούσε), δέχομαι ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Μπορεί όμως να θεραπευτεί με το να αποφύγουμε τη χρήση του «ως». Από τη στιγμή που με το «ως» γεννιούνται αμφισημίες, υπάρχουν κι άλλες λύσεις χωρίς αυτό. 

Η αφοσίωση που δείχνει στη δουλειά του, του μάγειρα, δεν είναι ανάλογη ...
 Μιλάει για πρώτη φορά για την εμπειρία του, του υπουργού παιδείας, ...


----------



## Themis (Apr 22, 2014)

Είναι βέβαια απόλυτα αποδεκτή η αποφυγή του "ως". Εκείνο όμως που δεν πρέπει ποτέ να ξεχνάμε είναι ότι, αν παρ' όλα αυτά έχουμε τη σύνταξη με "ως" (ή και "σαν"), η διαφορά ταυτοπροσωπίας/ ετεροπροσωπίας μπορεί να οδηγεί σε τελείως άλλο νόημα. Και ότι, πάντα με τον περιορισμό ότι έχουμε σύνταξη με το "ως", δεν διαθέτουμε άλλο μέσο για να βοηθήσουμε το νόημα. Είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει σε κάποια περίπτωση για το θέμα αυτό, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω. Επινοώ στα γρήγορα ένα παράδειγμα:

Η πολιτική κατά των ναρκωτικών ως μάστιγας (=τα ναρκωτικά είναι μάστιγα) για τη νεολαία
Η πολιτική κατά των ναρκωτικών ως μάστιγα (=η πολιτική αυτή είναι μάστιγα) για τη νεολαία


----------



## Denise (Oct 12, 2015)

Καλησπέρα. Στην ακόλουθη πρόταση "Για παράδειγμα, για να εκφραστεί ότι η υφαντική γεννά την αξία του λινού υφάσματος στη γενική ιδιότητά της ως ανθρώπινης εργασίας" το ως ανθρώπινης εργασίας είναι λάθος; Προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη, μα το μυαλό κόλλησε, παρά τα παραδείγματα που αναφέρετε...


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2015)

Καλωσήρθες, Denise. Σωστό είναι: στη γενική ιδιότητα της υφαντικής [γενική πτώση] ως ανθρώπινης εργασίας [ίδια πτώση].


----------



## Denise (Oct 12, 2015)

Καλώς σας βρήκα. Το ρωτάω γιατί με δύο φιλολόγους με τις οποίες το συζήτησα θεωρούν πως πρέπει να μπει σε ονομαστική, με τη λογική ότι το της αναφέρεται στην υφαντική [η οποία είναι σε ονομαστική], άρα θεωρούν πως υπάρχει ταυτοπροσωπία και πρέπει να μπει σε ονομαστική. Μπορεί να σταθεί μια τέτοια προσέγγιση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2015)

Με άλλα λόγια, το ερμηνεύουν ως: ... η υφαντική, ως ανθρώπινη εργασία, γεννά την αξία του λινού υφάσματος στη γενική ιδιότητά της ...
Μα ποια είναι τότε αυτή η «γενική ιδιότητα»;

Και καλωσόρισες και από εμένα.

(Προφανώς συμφωνώ με τον Νικέλ.)


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2015)

Denise said:


> Καλώς σας βρήκα. Το ρωτάω γιατί με δύο φιλολόγους με τις οποίες το συζήτησα θεωρούν πως πρέπει να μπει σε ονομαστική, με τη λογική ότι το της αναφέρεται στην υφαντική [η οποία είναι σε ονομαστική], άρα θεωρούν πως υπάρχει ταυτοπροσωπία και πρέπει να μπει σε ονομαστική. Μπορεί να σταθεί μια τέτοια προσέγγιση;



Θα ίσχυε αυτό αν η πρόταση ήταν:
Για παράδειγμα, για να εκφραστεί ότι η υφαντική ως ανθρώπινη εργασία γεννά την αξία του λινού υφάσματος στη γενική ιδιότητά της...
Είναι φανερό ότι είναι ανισόρροπη έτσι η πρόταση, επειδή αυτό που θέλουμε να προσδιορίσουμε είναι η «γενική ιδιότητα».

Ας πάρω το απλό παράδειγμα από το _Χρηστικό Λεξικό_ της Ακαδημίας (λήμμα «ως»):

Με την ιδιότητά του ως νομικού αναφέρθηκε στα εξής...

Υποκείμενο του «αναφέρθηκε» είναι το εννοούμενο «αυτός». Δεν συμφωνεί ωστόσο το «νομικός» με το υποκείμενο στην ονομαστική αλλά με τη γενική πτώση του «του» στην «ιδιότητά του».


----------



## Denise (Jun 15, 2021)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους/ες.
Επανέρχομαι ύστερα από πολύ καιρό με παρεμφερές ερώτημα. Στις ακόλουθες τρεις προτάσεις, με βάση όσα διάβασα, και αν διάβασα σωστά, θα πρέπει το _ως _να συνοδεύεται από γενική πτώση.

1. Οι εκπαιδευόμενοι θα είναι σε θέση να εφαρμόζουν ειδικές γνώσεις και δεξιότητες που αποδεικνύουν την επάρκειά τους _ως χρηστών_ ψυχομετρικών εργαλείων.
2. Οι εκπαιδευόμενοι θα είναι ικανοί να αξιοποιούν πηγές εποπτείας για την προώθηση της αποτελεσματικότητας του έργου τους _ως συμβούλων_.
3. Οι καταρτιζόμενοι απαιτείται να επιδείξουν γνώση για την αποτελεσματική εκτέλεση των επαγγελματικών καθηκόντων τους _ως συμβούλων_.

Στα παραπάνω παραδείγματα θεωρείτε πως υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπει κάποιο σε ονομαστική;


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2021)

Θα τα έβαζα κι εγώ όλα σε γενική πτώση.


----------



## Earion (Jun 16, 2021)

Denise said:


> Στα παραπάνω παραδείγματα θεωρείτε πως υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπει κάποιο σε ονομαστική;


Όχι.


----------



## PANT.ADAM (Apr 5, 2022)

Καλησπέρα σας, αγαπητές κι αγαπητοί. Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω σχετικά: στην φράση, "Μετά την επιτυχία μου ως φοιτητής και ντι τζέι, θα ασχοληθώ με το πραγματικό μου πάθος: το μοντελιγκ". Μου φάνηκε σωστή η ονομαστική (φοιτητής και ντι τζέι) βαίνουσα στον υποκείμενο (Εγώ). Αυτό που "τσινάει" λίγο είναι εκείνη η κτητική (μου). Ανυπομονώ για τις απόψεις σας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2022)

PANT.ADAM said:


> Καλησπέρα σας, αγαπητές κι αγαπητοί. Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω σχετικά: στην φράση, "Μετά την επιτυχία μου ως φοιτητής και ντι τζέι, θα ασχοληθώ με το πραγματικό μου πάθος: το μοντελιγκ".


Καλησπέρα και με το καλό στη Λεξιλογία. Όπως υποψιάστηκες, επειδή το πρόσωπο απ' όπου κρέμεται ο «φοιτητής» (για τον άκλιτο «ντι τζέι» μπορούμε να αδιαφορήσουμε) είναι σε γενική πτώση («μου»), εκείνο που δέχονται οι γραμματικοί είναι η γενική και στον «φοιτητή»:
Μετά την επιτυχία μου ως φοιτητή και ντι τζέι, θα ασχοληθώ...

Και εις άλλα με υγεία!


----------



## PANT.ADAM (Apr 5, 2022)

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, Νίκελ, για το θερμό καλωσόρισμα. Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω όμως γιατί προτεραιοποιείται η σύνδεση με τον αδύνατο τύπο της προ. Αντωνυμίας (μου) και όχι με το υποκείμενο του ρήματος στην ονομαστική ώστε να έχουμε την - πολυπόθητη χαχα!- ταυτοπροσωπία. Λατρεύω την σελίδα σας, τρελαινόμαι να μαθαίνω για τη γλώσσα μας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2022)

PANT.ADAM said:


> Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω όμως γιατί προτεραιοποιείται η σύνδεση με τον αδύνατο τύπο της προ. Αντωνυμίας (μου) και όχι με το υποκείμενο του ρήματος στην ονομαστική ώστε να έχουμε την - πολυπόθητη χαχα!- ταυτοπροσωπία.



Δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα υπάρχει ρήμα στην πρόταση που θα σε κάνει να σκεφτείς ονομαστική, π.χ.:
Ως φοιτητής, σπάνια έστρωνα κώλο να διαβάσω.

Μπορεί το ρήμα να είναι εντελώς άσχετο, π.χ.
Οι επιτυχίες μου ως φοιτητή ήταν μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα.

Αλλά ειδικότερα στο παράδειγμά σου, που έχει ρήμα που αφορά κι αυτό εσένα τον φοιτητή, τι θέλεις να πεις;
Μετά την επιτυχία μου ως φοιτητή
Αφού πέτυχα ως φοιτητής
Ως φοιτητής θα ασχοληθώ

Σε κάθε περίπτωση αλλάζει η πτώση του «φοιτητή» ανάλογα με το όνομα στο οποίο αναφέρεται: το «εγώ» του ρήματος ή το «μου» του κτητικού. Αν σε ενοχλεί η σύνταξη «Μετά την επιτυχία μου ως φοιτητή και ντι τζέι, θα ασχοληθώ...» επειδή σε κάνει να νιώθεις την καυτή ανάσα των γραμματικών, άλλαξέ το σε «Αφού πέτυχα ως φοιτητής και ντιτζέι, θα ασχοληθώ...».


----------



## anepipsogos (Apr 5, 2022)

Ή και "Μετά την επιτυχία που είχα ως φοιτητής κλπ"


----------



## PANT.ADAM (Apr 6, 2022)

Φίλτατοί μου, σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις διευκρινίσεις σας. Το 'πιασα νομίζω! Βέβαια, ξεφεύγοντας ολίγον απο τους γραμματικούς - που 'χουν κι αυτοί το δίκιο τους- μπορούμε να το κρατήσουμε ως έχει, με ονομαστική δηλαδή, αν εννοήσουμε την αναφορικούλα "που είχα ως φοιτητής". Ας κάνουμε μιαν ατιμία χάριν του νοήματος! Χαχα! Δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείτε.


----------



## PANT.ADAM (Apr 6, 2022)

A, όχι, το κατάλαβα -εξαντλείται η δυνατότητα με την ύπαρξη του "μου". Αλλά ακριβώς, Νίκελ, το νόημα είναι " Αφού πέτυχα ως φοιτητής", όπως είπες. Εξαιρετικά διαφωτιστικό, αγαπητές φίλοι και φίλες, είναι το σχετικό άρθρο του Γ. Χάρη -δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος το προανέφερε (για καλό και για κακό το επισυνάπτω). http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2007/05/68.html Μεταξύ άλλων βρίσκουμε εκεί: 

Δηλαδή η «ρίζα του κακού» είναι, εδώ τουλάχιστον, η αφηρημένη σύνταξη. Με εξαιρετική σαφήνεια το διατυπώνει ο Εμμ. Κριαράς στο βιβλίο του _Τα πεντάλεπτά μου _(Θεσσαλονίκη, β΄ έκδ. 1988). Στη σ. 53 κ.ε. διορθώνει τις φράσεις «Η συμμετοχή στη συζήτηση _του Δημητριάδη σαν βουλευτής_» σε «…ως βουλευτή», και «Ο διορισμός _του Νικολόπουλου ως καθηγητής_» σε «ως καθηγητή». Και εξηγεί το μηχανισμό του λάθους:

«Συχνά μέσα μας μιλεί το ρήμα, δηλαδή η ζωντανή μας γλώσσα. Και στα χείλη μας μιλεί κατά λάθος το ουσιαστικό, καμιά φορά βέβαια. Και το ρήμα που υπονοείται απαιτεί την ονομαστική ως υποκείμενό του. [...] Είπαμε _σα βουλευτής _ή καλύτερα _ως βουλευτής_, σα να είχαμε πει: _συμμετέχει ο Δημητριάδης _ή _διορίζεται ο Νικολόπουλος_. Οπότε φυσικά θα χρειαζόταν προσδιορισμός, όπως είπα, σε ονομαστική: _ως βουλευτής, ως καθηγητής_».

Και: «το Λύκειο θα αποκτούσε την παλιά, πραγματική του αξία, ως καθοριστικής βαθμίδας μιας απαιτητικότερης παιδείας»: εδώ διίστανται οι γνώμες, αν το _ως _αναφέρεται στο Λύκειο, οπότε μπαίνει σε ονομαστική, ή στην αξία, οπότε καλώς είναι στη γενική.

Ευκολότερα φαίνεται η _ταυτοπροσωπία _στην τυπικά λανθασμένη φράση:
«Ο Χ άρχισε τη σταδιοδρομία του ως καλλιτεχνικού υπεύθυνου…»: _ως καλλιτεχνικός υπεύθυνος_· ή:

«οι διανοούμενοι δεν μπορούν να είναι πιστοί στον εαυτό τους ως διανοουμένων...»: _ως διανοούμενοι_, βεβαίως.


----------



## oublexis (Apr 6, 2022)

Ωραία τα παραδείγματα από τα πεντάλεπτα του Κριαρά. Να τώρα κι ένα φρέσκο λάθος από τις βραδινές ειδήσεις του Σκάι (6/4/2022, στο 8ο λεπτό). Στον υποτιτλισμό των δηλώσεων του Ρώσου πρεσβευτή στον ΟΗΕ, διαβάζουμε:
...αναμένουμε ότι θα υπάρξουν κι άλλες προβοκάτσιες όπως αυτή στη Μπούκα [εννοούν την Μπούτσα]. Νέες προσπάθειες δυσφήμισης των Ρώσων στρατιωτών και παρουσίασής τους ως δολοφόνους και βιαστές...

Υποψιαζόταν ο υποτιτλιστής ότι δεν θα πήγαινε η ονομαστική άλλά διάλεξε λάθος πλάγια πτώση. Το σωστό: «παρουσίασής τους ως *δολοφόνων* και *βιαστών*».


----------

